# ecm8000 cross labs



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys,

Just got my ecm8000 calibration mic in the basic + version but I had a couple questions:

1. The three angles, 0,45,90, I assume 0 means horizontal?

2. I got the basic plus so I would have data for all three angles. They gave me a sheet showing a graph for all three angles but only actual numbers for one. The chart giving the actual numbers for one of the angles didn't say what angle is what for. I figured it out by looking at the graph that it was for 0° but I was hoping to get numbers for all three angles so I can create a cal file for them all. Am I missing something or is this all everyone gets for the basic +?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vettett15 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got my ecm8000 calibration mic in the basic + version but I had a couple questions:
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean, but if ECM is a non directional mic it would need calibration based on different angles.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

vettett15 said:


> 1. The three angles, 0,45,90, I assume 0 means horizontal?


Correct. Horizontal and pointing at the speaker (for full range anyway - for sub measurments orientation doesn't matter).




> 2. I got the basic plus so I would have data for all three angles. They gave me a sheet showing a graph for all three angles but only actual numbers for one. The chart giving the actual numbers for one of the angles didn't say what angle is what for.


It’s for 0 degrees. Not that it matters, the numbered chart is 1/3-octave. You won’t be using a 1/3-octave file anyway.




> I figured it out by looking at the graph that it was for 0° but I was hoping to get numbers for all three angles so I can create a cal file for them all. Am I missing something or is this all everyone gets for the basic +?


You don’t need to create a calibration file. Herb did that for you. Didn’t you get a mini CD thingie with the mic? The calibration files are on it. There should also be a .pdf file titled “Read me” that has instructions. 

Typically you will want to use the *narrow band* response files (not 1/3-octave). Files are provided for orienting the mic at 0, 45 or 90 degrees in relation to the speakers. I.e., 0 degrees would be used for pointing the mic directly at the speaker, etc.

Save the files to your REW folder, then open the folder and change the extensions to .CAL. In REW, click the “Settings” icon, then the “Mic/Meter” tab. From there the “Browse” icon will let you select the calibration file you want to use.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys I am on track now. 

Does anyone know if the measurements were taken with the mic cover on (the black piece) or not?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going to assume without the windscreen. I expect if the windscreen had been used, it would have been noted.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'm going to assume without the windscreen. I expect if the windscreen had been used, it would have been noted.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Correct, I generally don't cal the mics with the windscreen unless asked. The windscreen (generally) doesn't affect the results all the much (fractions of a dB below 10 khz, maybe 0.5 to 1 dB above 10 kHz)


----------

